# Scuola Caccia Elmas



## Elmas (Mar 3, 2012)

Heavy landing for a G59 of the Scuola Caccia Elmas ( Elmas Fighter School, something like an British OTU). Elmas is the airport of the town of Cagliari, and S-E stands for Scuola Elmas.
Both G59s and Mustangs were used.







Flyng in formation






Over the lagoon






Twin seater G 59





The Pilot, Ten. Alberto Scano, wich I know personally, after his service, had then a career in the local Electricity Company.
The photos were taken in early ’60, as in 1962 the Scuola Caccia Elmas closed down to pass on jets. The hangar behind is still there and it is currently in use for the local AeroClub.






Another photo in a T6







As in 1962 I was ten I was able to see every day the planes flyng over my head.....Half a century is passed, but I still rememember. What a sight!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 3, 2012)

Interesting pics, thanks for posting.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 3, 2012)

Neat history and photos! Memories like that last a lifetime.


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 3, 2012)

cool


----------



## Elmas (Mar 5, 2012)

Ten. Scano told me an amusing little story about his training.
One Colleague of his was having an instructional session in a Link-Trainer.
The Chief Instructor, from outside, set the instruments in a position that simulated a flat spin and started to shout trough the intercom:

“You are in a flat spin!You are in a flat spin!You are in a flat spin!Jump! Jump! Jump!”

The pilot inside opened the canopy and.....parachuted himself out of the linkTrainer....
The poor fella had to pay drinks for a whole month at the Officer’s Mess......


----------

